# My budgies tail bobbing? (Linked video)



## a.g.falcon (Jun 16, 2013)

First I must apologize for the redundancy of this question. I noticed my budgie's tail bobbing. I've noticed it from last year and have taken her to the vet but the vet didn't seem concerned. He is an avian vet, certified I believe. I can provide name if you all want. It's in long island.

Unfortunately in a way to quell my anxiety, I've tried pushing away thoughts of the possibility that she might be sick. But I can't keep this up. I will take her to the vet this month. Same vet seeing as it's the closest to me (i'm in nyc). [Please can someone link me to a list of certified avian vets]

In the video provided, does something seem of about her? Her tail bobbing? Sorry about the angle. It was the only way to get her on film, if I got any closer she'd try to eat the camera.

If she is sick what exactly can the avian vet do? Last time I went to the vet, he implied there wasn't much that can be done to a budgie.

Thank you so much!

(Focus on her tail)


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm going to provide you with a link to a video which shows what a pronounced tail bob looks like. You will then be better able to determine whether or not there is concern with regard to what you are seeing with your budgie. Unfortunately, with the angle of the camera, it is very difficult to view the actual degree of movement.











I will also try to find some Certified Avian Vets in NYC for you.

I would be concerned about any Avian Vet that implies there isn't much that can be done for a budgie. That doesn't sound like an individual I would personally trust with my budgies.

In the meantime, while I get the link to vets for you, please read the information in these articles.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/340410-avian-physical-examination.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/335721-basic-pet-bird-care.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-gen...cating-avian-vet-accessing-line-vet-help.html*


----------



## a.g.falcon (Jun 16, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *I'm going to provide you with a link to a video which shows what a pronounced tail bob looks like. You will then be better able to determine whether or not there is concern with regard to what you are seeing with your budgie. Unfortunately, with the angle of the camera, it is very difficult to view the actual degree of movement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for replying. I will read the links you've provided.

Though here's another video hopefully I provided a better angle. Thank you.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes, your budgie does seem to have a pronounced tail bob and should be tested by a certified Avian Veterinarian to determine the cause.

I'm curious as to whether or not this is the same budgie you wrote about having a tail bob back in July of 2013 in this thread: 
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/120281-my-budgie-sick-seems-have-tail-bob.html

Was it three years ago when you saw the Avian Vet with her?

It would be helpful if you would send me a Private Message with the name of the Avian Vet you saw previously.

Here is a listing of Avian Veterinarians in NYC:

Anthony Pilny, DVM, Diplomate ABVP (Avian)
Cynthia J. Brown, DVM, Diplomate ABVP (Avian)
The Center for Avian and Exotic Medicine 
562 Columbus Ave. New York, NY 10024 - url: www.avianandexoticvets.com

Shachar Malka, DVM, Dipl ABVP (Avian) Avian and Exotics Medicine and Surgery
Humane Society of New York, 306 East 59th Street New York, NY 10022 - Tel. 212.752.4842 fax 212.752.2803 website: http://www.birdexoticsvet.com/ http://www.exoticsvetmed.com Email:[email protected]

Katherine Quesenberry, DVM, MPH Diplomate, ABVP (Avian Practice)
The Animal Medical Center 
(212) 838-8100 main
(212) 838-7053 appointments
The Elmer and Mamdouha Bobst Hospital
Caspary Research Institute | The Institute for Postgraduate Education
http://www.amcny.org/avian-exotic-pets

*


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

I hope your budgie will be alright.sounds like it needs to be checked out soon for its safety.blessings and sending healing prayers for your budgie.keep us posted


----------



## a.g.falcon (Jun 16, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *Yes, your budgie does seem to have a pronounced tail bob and should be tested by a certified Avian Veterinarian to determine the cause.
> 
> I'm curious as to whether or not this is the same budgie you wrote about having a tail bob back in July of 2013 in this thread:
> http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/120281-my-budgie-sick-seems-have-tail-bob.html
> ...


Yes she's the same budgie. She saw the vet last year. I will be contacting one of the previously mentioned vets. Thank you.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


a.g.falcon said:



Yes she's the same budgie. She saw the vet last year. I will be contacting one of the previously mentioned vets. Thank you.

Click to expand...

Please be sure to update us with regard to Gertrude's condition after her appointment with the Avian Vet.

Sending lots of healing energy, positive thoughts and prayers for your little girl. :hug:*


----------



## a.g.falcon (Jun 16, 2013)

I took her to the vet last month. I took her to The Center For Avian & Exotic Medicine. Once again I have been told there is nothing wrong with her. Just that she is slightly overweight :lol: so the doc told me to have her exercise via letting her out her cage. Which admittedly I haven't done. But nowadays I try to get her out of her cage. She's a bit scared but i won't give up on her roud:
Pics from last month 
macca - Album on Imgur


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Andy, 

I hope Gertrude feels better soon! Please keep us posted on her condition :fingerx:


----------

